# Wooden Buttons



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

I've seen some lovely wooden buttons. They would look great on childrens' clothes. Do they machine wash? Are they OK in the tumble dryer? Moira


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

mpalmer said:


> I've seen some lovely wooden buttons. They would look great on childrens' clothes. Do they machine wash? Are they OK in the tumble dryer? Moira


My experience is that wooden buttons lose their finish and eventually crack with repeated laundering.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

ksojerio said:


> mpalmer said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen some lovely wooden buttons. They would look great on childrens' clothes. Do they machine wash? Are they OK in the tumble dryer? Moira
> ...


The buttons I have seen are painted too. My daughter-in-law tumble dries everything I knit - so I think I'll give them a miss!


----------



## Janeybabes (Dec 27, 2011)

I hace founf it is hit and miss with all types of buttons.. My son had an aran cardi with wood buttons which washed and washed.. I have used wooden toggles which have cracked in the second wash.. I have also had plastic ones which go brittle and break leaving only the middle bit sewn on.. And once a set of dark brown plastic ones turned to chewing gum!


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Janeybabes said:


> I hace founf it is hit and miss with all types of buttons.. My son had an aran cardi with wood buttons which washed and washed.. I have used wooden toggles which have cracked in the second wash.. I have also had plastic ones which go brittle and break leaving only the middle bit sewn on.. And once a set of dark brown plastic ones turned to chewing gum!


I wanted 1 button to finish off a cardigan - so I knitted it!


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

My favorite buttons are made of bone. They never go to pot. Unfortunately, I have to wait for someone to cut them for me. I use a lot of deer antler...


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I have only had 2 items with wooden buttons and both had their finished ruined with the washer and dryer. Good luck


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

rjhandmade said:


> I have only had 2 items with wooden buttons and both had their finished ruined with the washer and dryer. Good luck


I'm definately going to give them a miss! Moira


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

if you are afraid they will be affected by washing then get the safety pin that will fit a button. I got some of them for some fancy wood and leather buttons I wanted to put on a quilted restyled sweat shirt I made quite a few years ago. they have a dented out place where the button sits so you can remove them easily for washing and reinstall them quickly without sewing. Love them.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

evesch said:


> if you are afraid they will be affected by washing then get the safety pin that will fit a button. I got some of them for some fancy wood and leather buttons I wanted to put on a quilted restyled sweat shirt I made quite a few years ago. they have a dented out place where the button sits so you can remove them easily for washing and reinstall them quickly without sewing. Love them.


What a clever idea! Moira


----------



## Janeybabes (Dec 27, 2011)

I love buttons.. Ones made from deer antler must beat any plastic ones hands down..


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

washer/dryer have been fine just turn garmet inside out.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Janeybabes said:


> I love buttons.. Ones made from deer antler must beat any plastic ones hands down..


I don't see those very often! Moira


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

i knit said:


> washer/dryer have been fine just turn garmet inside out.


I might try that! Moira


----------

